# Vacation



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

YaHoo -

1 1/2 hrs to go and I'm outta here 

It's home to load the boat, spend a nice evening with the family and then up and GONE at 4:00 to spend the next 5 days on Basswood Lake in the Boundry Waters with my Dawg and the guy's.

I can already taste the fresh walleye's and MGD!!!

:beer:

Dr. Bob


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

enjoy. :beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Have a great trip Bob and let us know how you did. I can't wait to see some pictures. Here to good weather and tight lines for you :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm with Eric....I want pictures!!!

I envy you as I'm stuck here at work.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Bob-

HAve a great time, Basswood is one awesome lake to fish. I suppose your taking the portage through Fall or Moose eh??? I've PUlled numerous hawg eyes and Pike outa that lake. Try a dogsled trip into BAsswood in the winter, you'll have a blast!!!

Keep it reel
madison


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks Guy's.

It was fun! But the weather was rough with high humidity and one bad storm along with several small ones to follow. I think we got a total of 4 inches of rain while we were there.

It was cool though! We saw many Bald Eagles, Loons, Beaver, and had a Moose swim past our camp site. The fishing was kinda slow with the bad weather but we did manage to catch enough willy's for a "PIG OUT" fish fry and brought about 2 lbs of fellets home each. The fish were very nice in the 17 to 23 inch range. No Hawgs but I am planning on going back in on July 4th so maybe then!

I did not take too many pic's and still have some left to shoot on the roll. When I get it developed I'll put them in my photo album here (if there are any good ones).

Yes Madison - I went in over Prairie Portage (Strange name for a place out in the middle of the woods :lol: . 
You are right - Basswood is an AWESOME place. I have been kicking around the idea of a sled dog trip for a while now. I know that would be a blast!!! And the best part - NO BUGS -

BTW - If you go to my photo album you will see a picture of a Hawg I caught last year in Hoyst Bay on Basswood. Sometimes the picture is on display when you open this site.

Later guys-

Dr. Bob

:beer:


----------

